# 1997 Ford 1720 4WD Clutch Pedal Question



## Ozbone (Jan 31, 2021)

Hello... Curious if any one has one of these tractors or knows for certain the answer to my question... it seems a bit odd... but I am trying to find out on my tractor if the clutch pedal is supposed to be resting against the mechanical stop (end of upward travel) as a result of a spring or tension that exists within the clutch assembly/internal linkage. I tried to adjust the take-up (free play) as the manual indicates (3/4" to 1&3/16"), but to do so, I had to lift the pedal up and measure the distance against the mechanical up limit and then let go of the pedal and let it come to rest. On my pedal, there is no tension/spring load that holds the pedal up. I.e., the pedal moves freely between the up limit and where it rests in the static position. From the static (rest) position, there is very little travel required to begin disengagement of the clutch, but the clutch seems to engage and disengage reliably, even under a good load.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

On both of my Fords, the clutch pedal comes all the way to the top. The free travel is measured from the top position til you feel contact with the pressure plate. Both are older. Don't know about the new stuff.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Ditto what Ed said....


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I'd be looking for a return spring on the pedal. Item #4 on this diagram. Looks like the same spring on each brake pedal as well. Maybe it's missing on your tractor? If so you can take one of the brake springs off and try to match it up. 






Schematic, Manuals, Specifications and Diagrams for Pedals & brake lock | New Holland AG | MyCNHi US Store


Find schematics, manuals, specifications and diagrams for PEDALS & BRAKE LOCK. Find genuine OEM parts for your needs.




www.mycnhistore.com


----------



## Ozbone (Jan 31, 2021)

Ed Williams said:


> On both of my Fords, the clutch pedal comes all the way to the top. The free travel is measured from the top position til you feel contact with the pressure plate. Both are older. Don't know about the new stuff.


----------



## Ozbone (Jan 31, 2021)

Thank you Ed!


----------



## Ozbone (Jan 31, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Ditto what Ed said....


Thanks Harvey!


----------



## Ozbone (Jan 31, 2021)

Fedup said:


> I'd be looking for a return spring on the pedal. Item #4 on this diagram. Looks like the same spring on each brake pedal as well. Maybe it's missing on your tractor? If so you can take one of the brake springs off and try to match it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll look for a spring... I don't see where one could be mounted, but thanks for the diagram, it may help!


----------



## Ozbone (Jan 31, 2021)

Fedup said:


> I'd be looking for a return spring on the pedal. Item #4 on this diagram. Looks like the same spring on each brake pedal as well. Maybe it's missing on your tractor? If so you can take one of the brake springs off and try to match it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fed-up, that is exactly what is missing from my tractor... overlooked an external pedal spring before...thanks for re-focusing my effort!


----------

